# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Εξπρές Απόλλων

## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά προχτές δεν εκτέλεσε το δρομολόγιο του το Εξπρές Απόλλων με αποτέλεσμα να ταλαιπωρηθεί πoλύς κόσμος.

----------


## xara

Έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο πηδάλιο...

----------


## andreas

Δεν ξέρουν καν αν τελικά θα βρουν ανταλλακτικά και σε μια συνομιλία μου με πρακτορείο της ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗΣ είπαν ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να βάλουν τον ΑΔΩΝΙ.

----------


## xara

Ναι. Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ θα βάλουν

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αυτο το πλοίο κάθε καλοκαίρι δίνει λύσεις τελικά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή παρουσίασε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Εξπρές Απόλλων» Ν.Π. 9311, χθες το απόγευμα μετά τον απόπλου του πλοίου από το λιμάνι Καρλοβασίου για Εύδηλο-Μύκονο-Σύρο-Πειραιά.

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι Καρλοβασίου όπου από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.
Πηγή ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απέπλευσε λίγο πριν απο το μεσημέρι από το λιμάνι του Καρλοβάσου, κενό επιβατών, το Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ πλοίο «Εξπρές Απόλλων», στο οποίο χθες βράδυ σημειώθηκε μηχανική βλάβη.

Ο πλοίο παρέμεινε όλη τη νύχτα στο νησί της Σάμου, με αποτέλεσμα οι 206 επιβάτες του να υποστούν επτάωρη ταλαιπωρία, μέχρι να τους ανακοινωθεί ότι έπρεπε να αποβιβαστούν από το πλοίο και να περιμένουν το επόμενο δρομολογίο άλλης εταιρείας, σήμερα στις 5 το απόγευμα.

Εκατό και πλέον επιβάτες αρνήθηκαν να εκκενώσουν το πλοίο και με έγγραφό τους ζήτησαν την εισαγγελική παρέμβαση για κάθε νόμιμη ενέργειά τους εναντίον της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. 

Οι εν λόγω επιβάτες παρέμειναν εντός του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας και όπως οι ίδιοι δήλωσαν, για δύο περίπου ώρες τους δόθηκαν καμπίνες για να ξεκουραστούν. 

Μετά την παρέμβαση του εισαγγελέα, του νομάρχη Σάμου και του προέδρου του Εργατικού Κέντρου, οι εκατό επιβάτες πείστηκαν στις 11 να κατέβουν από το πλοίο και να το αφήσουν να ταξιδέψει κενό επιβατών. 

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισαν οι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σύρο ή τη Μύκονο, καθώς το Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ «Δημητρούλα» που θα εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά, δεν θα «έπιανε» στα λιμάνια των δύο νησιών. 

Τελικά, έπειτα από συνεννόηση του Λιμεναρχείου με το θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων, αποφασίστηκε το «Δημητρούλα» να πιάσει ένα από τα δυο λιμάνια, πιθανότατα τη Σύρο. 


Πηγή Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## George

Στη θέση του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ προσωρινά δρομολογήθηκε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ που σήμερα έφυγε κανονικά στις 17:00.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στη θέση του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ προσωρινά δρομολογήθηκε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ που σήμερα έφυγε κανονικά στις 17:00.


thanks Φίλε George για την ενημέρωση  :wink:

----------

